#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  تحت دائرة الضوء .. و الضيف محمد شحاتة

## إسلام شمس الدين

*
ضيفنا اليوم هو أحد شموس المنتدى المشرقة بالمحبة و الخير و النقاء .
إنضم إلى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي منذ فترة ليست بالبعيدة ..
 إلا أنه استطاع في هذه الفترة بسمو فكره و صفاء روحه و طيب أخلاقه أن ينال محبة و احترام و تقدير الجميع .

ربما يصعب الحديث عنه في كلمات قليلة ، إلا أنه يمكن اختصار وصفه في كونه ( إنسان مصري ) تتجلى فيه روح الإتسان المصري الأصيل الواعي المثقف الملتزم الخلوق .

لن أطيل الحديث مكتفياً بالترحيب بضيفنا الكريم
itsalatco 

أو

محمد شحاتة


فأهلاً به ضيفاً عزيزاً تحت دائرة الضوء نسعد بالحوار معه من الآن و لمدة ثلاثة أيام

فله منا كل التحية و التقدير و باقة ورد معطرة بعطور المحبة و الاحترام   






*

----------


## إسلام شمس الدين

*
itsalatco في سطـور

محمد شحاتة من مواليد  الاسكندرية فى 8/12/1968 
خريج كلية الآداب - قسم علم النفس في عام 1990 
انتقل للعمل فى المملكة العربية السعودية حيث يقيم الآن و يعمل في مجال الهةاتف المحمولة و البعيد كل البعد عن مجال دراسته .
حاز هذا المجال بسبب حداثته في الول العربية النصيب الأكبر من اهتمامه ،  إلا أن هذا لم يشغله عن عشقه و اهتمامه بمصر و كل ما يربطه بها .. مما جعلنا نسعد باهتمامه بمنتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي و أعضائه .

نكرر الترحيب مرة أخرى بضيفنا العزيز محمد شحاتة ، في محاولة لتسليط الضوء على هذه الشخصية المميزة


*

----------


## فاضــل

تحية حارة ..

و ترحيب على قدر الضيف العزيز 

و عندما يذكر ضيفنا العزيز أذكر المقولة الرائعة  " كل إناء بما فيه ينضح" فمحمد شحاته إناء مليء بالخلق الرفيع و سماحة الأخلاق .. إضافة إلى العلم الغزير .. فزاده الله خلقا و سماحة و علما.

أصعب المواقف هي التي يضطر فيها المتحدث أن يتحدث بارتجال و بدون إعداد مسبق  .. و لكن مع دارسي علم النفس فالأمر يختلف .. فعندما يرتجل محمد شحاته ما أول ما  يخطر على باله ؟

مع خالص التحية .. و دوام الاستمتاع باللقاء المثمر .. بكل تأكيد

----------


## بنت مصر

*
[grade="8B0000 FF4500 008000 4B0082 D2691E"]أهلا بيك يا اتصالاتكو
منور دائرة الضوء
ربنا يقدرك بقا علينا
وعلى اسئلتنا وان شاء
الله تتوفق في الاجابة عليها

انا بس جاية عشان احيي 
واتمني لك التوفيق
وراجعة تاني عشان 
احط اسئلتي[/grade]



بسنت

*

----------


## muslima_angel

أهلا بك يا اتصالاتكو فى قاعة تحت دائرة الضوء :: 

       ربنا يعينك على الاجابة على الاسئلة التى ستطرح عليك    
                             أنشاءالله
                       و لى رجعة أنشاء الله

----------


## حلا

*دخلت لأرحب بك يا محمد، وبانتظار دخولك ، وإجاباتك على الأسئلة التي ستطرح عليك.

سؤالي: هل تخاف من فكرة البقاء في الغربة إلى الأبد؟*

----------


## Eskandarani

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي وبلدياتي الحبيب محمد شحاته وكمان زميلي في كلية الآداب ! (انا جغرافيا) بالطبع أتمنى لك كل التوفيق والنجاح والذرية الصالحة

أكيد كونك إسكندراني وكمان آداب وكمان متغرب زي حلاتي بالتمام مش حا أتعبك في الأسئلة وحخليها سهلة (كوسة يعني) 

1) كونك دارس لعلم النفس ! كيف تستشف صدق محدثك (سواء كان أمامك  أم على الهاتف أو حتى هنا في المنتدى)!؟ 

2) الى متى ياترى نظل مغتربين ومهاجرين لتستفيد منا أمم أخرى بينما أمنا الحبيبة "مصر" في أمس الحاجة لكدنا وعرقنا وخبراتنا .... أدري ان الوضع الإقتصادي مهبب ومنيل!.... ولكني أشعر بعقدة ذنب لأني تركت بل فررت بجلدي من مصرنا الحبيبة لأنجو بنفسي ... تركت والديا في شيخوختهما وها هو والدي يتوفاه الله ويدفن وانا لاأدري !

----------


## ابن البلد

إتصـــالاتكـــــوا :: 
الأسم اللي دايما شاغلني
نبدأ في السؤال




> 1- ماهي الأهداف اللي حققتها منذ أشتراكك بالمنتدي وماهي الأهداف الي بتسعي لتحقيقها ؟
> 
> 2-  ما زال يمثل لك المنتدي الآن بعد هذه الفترة التي سجلت بها في المنتدى ؟
> 
> 3- هل الغربه كان ليها آثر علي حياتك العامه والشخصيه ؟


كفايا كده 

وأشوفك بعد الفاصل هههههههه

----------


## محمد شحاته

::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

اخى الحبيب اسلام لا اجد من كلمات الشكر ما  استطيع به ان اوفيك حقك  فلقد زاد كرمك وفاض حبك واحساسك علي فادعو الله عزوجل ان يديم علي محبتك  و اشكرك جزيل الشكر اخى اسلام على ماتفضلت به على من قلمك الذهبى الذى طالما اقف امام كلماته عاجزا عن رد ولو جزء صغير مما كتب  
اخى الحبيب اسلام انه لمن دواعى سرورى ان اكون ضيفا من ضيوف دائره الضوء بين اخوتى واخواتى فى هذا المنتدى  الذى منذ ان دخلته  واحسست اننى بين اهلى فعلا فكما تعرف شعور المغترب  الذى حكمت عليه الظروف بالغربه عن وطنه  فما اجمله من احساس ان يشعر الانسان وهو غربته ان هناك من يسأل عنه ومتابع  لاخباره فادعو الله ان يديم المحبه والاخوه فى الله بيننا وان يحفظ لنا  هذا الصرح ذاخرا بأ هم واحب الشخصيات على قلبى واشهد الله كم انا فخور بالتعامل معهم   

اخى الحبيب اسلام لايسعنى هنا الا ان اتقدم اليك  بوافر الشكر  وادعو الله ان يحفظك لنا من كل شر اخا عزيزا على القلب واعلم اخى اسلام انى احبك فى الله    محمد

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الابن العزيز الفاضل
اتصالاتكو    

نعم ايها الابن انت احد الشموس التى 
ظهرت بالمنتدى فى الفترة الاخيرة 
وكان لها نور وضاء ................
لك منى اجمل تحية ودعواتى لك بالتقدم 
اكتر واكثر.........

اكرر سؤال كل من ساله لك
ماذا تعنى لك الغربه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والى متى ستدوم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
 ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

> تحية حارة ..
> أصعب المواقف هي التي يضطر فيها المتحدث أن يتحدث بارتجال و بدون إعداد مسبق  .. و لكن مع دارسي علم النفس فالأمر يختلف .. فعندما يرتجل محمد شحاته ما أول ما  يخطر على باله ؟


اخى الحبيب فاضل لاتوجد من الكلمات ما استطيع به ان ارد على كريم ماكتبت جزاك الله كل الخير اخى الحبيب فاضل وافاض عليك من نعمه فأنت فعلا تستحق كل الخير ومن الشخصيات العزيزه جدا على قلبى ادام الله الحب بيننا   

اما عن الارتجال فيحضرنى الان وانا اكتب وفى خاطرى مصر  التى بعدت عنها بداعى العمل ولكنها لم تغب عنى ابدا فيعلم الله كم احبها  فهى التى شهدت اجمل  ايام حياتى فلقد اعادنى كلامك الى الجامعه وايام الدراسه فلقد اخترت قسم علم النفس حبا فيه  فهو يتغلغل فى النفس البشريه بصوره عميقه  فكم هو جميل  ان تدخل فى اعماق النفس البشريه بكل مافيها من مشاعر واحاسيس فأ دعو الله ان يردنى اليها سالما وان ارى منها ماحرمت منه وانا فى الغربه اخى الحبيب  اخذت  على نفسى عهدا ان اقدم الى بلدى جزء صغير مما تفضلت على به فالحمد لله فلقد لمعت فى مجال عملى الذى هو بعيد كل البعد عن علم النفس واحمد الله عزوجل على ماوصلت اليه فهو  فى المقام الاول  لحبيبه قلبى مصر  فلقد قامت بعض الهيئات فى المملكه العربيه السعوديه  بتكريمى وهو ما اود ان اقدمه الى كل مصرى يعشق تراب مصرويفتخر بأنه مصرى  جزاك الله كل خير اخى الحبيب فاضل وادعو الله عزوجل ان لايحرمنى ابدا منك اخا عزيزا على القلب فتقبل منى كل التحيه والتقدير  ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

بسنت   ::   ::  

الاخت العزيزه على قلوبنا جميعا بسنت  القمر المنير لهذا الصرح العظيم هذا الشعور دائما مايحضرنى حين الكتابه اليكى فأنت فعلا المحرك الاول  والروح لهذا المنتدى الذى ادعو الله ان يحفظه لنا من كل شر وان يبارك فيكى ويفيض عليكى من فضله وكرمه فأنتى فعلا اهل لذلك كل التحيه والتقدير وفى انتظار اسئلتك  دومتى بكل الخير   محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

::   ::   ::  
 muslima_angel 

كل الشكر على المرور الكريم والمشاركه العطره  وكرم الضيافه وفى انتظار الاسئله بكل شوق دومت بكل خير وكل التحيه والتقدير لشخصك الكريم   ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

> *دخلت لأرحب بك يا محمد، وبانتظار دخولك ، وإجاباتك على الأسئلة التي ستطرح عليك.
> سؤالي: هل تخاف من فكرة البقاء في الغربة إلى الأبد؟*


الاخت الكريمه حلا اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المرور والترحيب بى فأنه ان دل على شىء فأنه يدل على كرمك وعلى روحك الطيبه ادعو الله ان يديمك لنا اختا  عزيزه على قلوبنا ولا يحرمنا منك ابدا ويحفظك من كل شر  

اختى الكريمه حلا  كم هى فعلا الغربه قاسيه جدا فهى تأخذ الروح من البدن فشعور الغربه رهيب وفعلا اخا ف جدا من فكره وجودى مغترب دائما  فلقد عانيت من الغربه كثيرا واكثر ماعانيته هو فقدانى لاختى وحبيبه قلبى وتؤام روحى منى التى ادعو الله  ان يرحمها برحمته ويتغمدها بواسع الرحمه والمغفره  فلقد لقيت  ربها وهى فى حاله الوضع وانا فى الغربه  واحمد لله انها تركت لنا قطعه منها اسميناها على اسمها وهى نور عينى منى الصغيره التى كبرت ايضا وانا فى الغربه   تصدقينى اننى بعض الاوقات لا اتمالك نفسى من البكاء  وهى تحدثنى  من خلا ل الماسينجر واراها بعينى تبكى وتقول لى ( كفايا ياخالو انت وحشتنى جدا )  الحمد لله  الذى لايحمد على مكروه سواه  واحمد  الله ايضا على اننى هنا فى وسط اخوانى واخواتى بالتواصل معهم  وايضا لا انكر انه من خلال تواجدى فى المنتدى اشعر وكأننى فى مصر تماما من المحبه والاخوه والصداقه النقيه التى لايشوبها شىء والاساس فيها حب الله   


اختى حلا مره اخرى اشكر لكى مرورك الجميل  وارجو الا اكون قد اطلت عليكى لكى منى كل التحيه والتقدير لشخصك الكريم   

 محمد

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

الحبيب الغالي الأستاذ محمد شحاته

و هكذا يحلو لي أن أناديك رغم اعتزازك باسم اتصالتكو

جئت أولا لأهديك طاقة ورد و أزاهير حب و أشد على يديك و انت تجلس على كرسي الإعتراق الذي سبقتك في الجلوس عليه قبل مدة
فأهلا بك يا رفيق الغربة أعانك الله و ايانا عليها .

سؤالي :
اكيد سيكون في مجال الشعر ..

رغم أنك لا تكنب الشعر لكني أراك من متذوقيه و قارئيه في منتدانا الجميل .

1-ما رأيك في مستوى الشعر في المنتدى

2- هل ترى أن الشعر ممكن أن يحقق أهدافه في ظل عالم يموج بالأحداث و الإضطرابات 

أم أنه مجرد كلام ننفس به عن أنفسنا

تحياتي أخي الحبيب

و أعتذر على تأخري

أخوكم د. جمال مرسي

----------


## محمد شحاته

> 1) كونك دارس لعلم النفس ! كيف تستشف صدق محدثك (سواء كان أمامك  أم على الهاتف أو حتى هنا في المنتدى)!؟ 
> 
> 2) الى متى ياترى نظل مغتربين ومهاجرين لتستفيد منا أمم أخرى بينما أمنا الحبيبة "مصر" في أمس الحاجة لكدنا وعرقنا وخبراتنا .... أدري ان الوضع الإقتصادي مهبب ومنيل!.... ولكني أشعر بعقدة ذنب لأني تركت بل فررت بجلدي من مصرنا الحبيبة لأنجو بنفسي ... تركت والديا في شيخوختهما وها هو والدي يتوفاه الله ويدفن وانا لاأدري !


اخى الحبيب  عاصم    ::   ::  

وبالحضن لكل ماهو مصرى  و اسكندرانى  اسكندريه  ليست فى خاطرى فقط ولكنها الهواء الذى اتنفسه وروح قلبى التى تنخلع اليها دائما وتهواها فما اجمل حبنا لها كيف وهى التى اعطتنا كل شىء من الحب والوفاء والاعتراف لها بالفضل علينا فـأنها على الدوام فى قلوبنا وفى عقولنا مهما بعدنا عنها فأنها الاقرب الينا دائما    

اخى الحبيب عاصم   جزاك الله كل خير على المرور الجميل وعطر الكلام الذى نثرته فهو غير بعيد عن اهل الاسكندريه بكرم ضيافتهم وحبهم اما عن الاسئله   
فالسؤال الاول 

بالنسبه الى معرفه صدق  الشخص الذى يحدثك على الهاتف اوامامك او فى المنتدى  يتحكم به بذلك عده عوامل اهمها المامك بهذا الشخص فحكمك لا يجب ان يكون من الوهله الاولى حتى فى احلك المواقف  ولكن يجب ان تأخذ فى اعتبارك قبل علم النفس وقبل اى شىء مدى تعلق هذا الشخص بربه عزوجل فأن اكتشفت  تعلقه بخالقه عزوجل وحبه للمصطفى عليه الصلاه والسلام فهو الشخص الجدير بالاحترام والثقه وهذا من وجهه  نظرى اهم بكثير من  علم النفس  وهو المحرك الاول لحكمك على هذا الشخص  وثانيا تأتى العوامل الاخرى الدنيويه كالتربيه وهى الاهم فى العوامل الدنيويه ويأتى بعد ذلك التعليم والثقافه   

وبالنسبه للسؤال التانى  

والله ياعاصم الغربه ديه  فعلا اكبر مشكله فى حياتى وادعو الله عزوجل ان يردنا الى احضان بلادنا سالمين ولقد وجعت مثل وجعك تماما فى اختى رحمها الله ووالدك وجميع اموات المسلمين جميعا  واسكنهم فسيح جناته فهى  تزوجت وانا فى الغربه وتوفت اثناء ولادتها لمن عوضنا الله بها خيرا والحمد لله الذى لايحمد على مكروه سواه  وانا فى الغربه ايضا شعور مؤلم ارجو  الا يكتبه الله على المغتربين فهذه حال الدنيا وادعو الله ان يقرب المسافه  بيننا وبين من نحبهم ولقد تركت مصر وليس بأرادتى ولكن الظروف التى حكمت بذلك ادعو الله ان يتغمد والدك بواسع رحمته ومغفرته وتقبل منى كل التحيه والتقدير الى شخصك الكريم ردك الله سالما غانما الى حبيبه قلوبنا مصر

----------


## محمد شحاته

::   ::   ::   ::  

اخى الحبيب  احمد ابن البلد الذى احبه فى الله ويحبه كل من يتعامل معه لذوقه  واخلاقه العاليه التى تنم فعلا عن اصاله ابن البلد فهو اسم على مسمى حفظك الله لنا من كل شر اخا حبيبا وعزيزا جد ا على قلبى وانت اللى شاغلنى دايما  

اما بخصوص الاسئله يا بوحميد  قبل الاجابه عليها اود ان اشكر الله عزوجل  على اننى من احد افراد هذه الاسره الكريمه التى ادعو الله ان يحفظها من كل سوء  وافتخر بأننى من احد  اعضائها دائما 

السؤال الاول  

الاهداف التى حققتها منذ دخولى المنتدى كثيره جدا  وهى 
 اولا اننى اتعرفت بناس اشكر الله عزوجل على ان هدانى اليهم فهم من اجمل من تعرفت  بهم فى حياتى  وليس مجامله والله فعلا ياحمد  فأننى اعتز دائما بصداقه كل من صادقته فى هذا المنتدى العظيم الذى يضم كواكب ونجوم فى كل المجالات والتخصصات 

ثانيا لقد اخذ المنتدى كل وقتى على النت منذ الصباح وحتى المساء واجد به مايغنينى عن دخول مواقع كثيره جدا لما به كل مايريده الفرد وكفى انه به نجوم فى كل المجالات  

ثالثا  احد اهم الاهداف التى حققتها منذ دخولى المنتدى  وهى انه ربطنى بمصر بشكل غريب فكما تعرف الغربه والامها فأننى اجد فى المنتدى مايذهب عنى اى شعور بالغربه لاننى ببساطه شديده اجد نفسى  بين اخوانى واخواتى حفظهم الله لى دائما من كل شر  

رابعا اود ان اشكر من دلنى على هذا الصرح العظيم وان كنت غير متذكر كيف عثرت على عنوان المنتدى الا اننى ادين  لمن دلنى على المنتدى بالشكر الجزيل وبالعرفان وادعو الله ان يحفظه اينما كان للهديه التى اهدانى اياها  

خامسا  
لقد وجدت فى المنتدى صدر رحب واناس اقل مايقال عنهم  درر ولأ لىء اجد منهم كل الفائده واعطيهم كل ماعندى لانهم فعلا يستحقون ذلك  

سادسا  ادعو الله ان لايحرمنى ابدا من هذه الصحبه المنيره والاخوه والحب فى الله وادعوه ايضا ان يهب لكل فرد فى هذه العائله الكريمه الصحه والسعاده  

السؤال الثانى  

المنتدى يابوحميد دلوقتى باختصار شديد يمثل لى كل شىء احبه  وكل شىء جميل تتنماه نفسى  ومشاعر كثيره اكنها لهذا الصرح الجميل ولكل فرد فيه  ادعو الله ان لايحرمنى ابدا منه   

السؤال الثالث  

الغربه كان ليها ثأثير كبير جدا على حياتى العمليه والشخصيه  يا احمد فمن ناحيه حياتى العمليه فقد اندمجت فى مجال عمل بعيد كل البعد عن مجال دراستى ولكنى احببته  فأخذ منى الكثير والكثير على مدى عشر سنوات قضيتها معه وهو مجال  الاتصالات فحدث تحول كبير جدا فى حياتى فأصبح  يأخذ منى الاهتمام الاول والحمد لله لقد وصلنا بالشركه التى نعمل بها الى العالميه وكانت الاداره عباره عن 4 افراد مصريين فقط والحمد لله نرى الان الشركه لها فروع فى 11 دوله وقد كبرت واتت ثمارها وان كنت افضل ان تكون هذه الشركه مصريه ولكن الظروف  
ومن الناحيه الشخصيه اثرت فى الغربه كثيرا جدا فى واصبحت مشاعرى لا اقوى على التحكم فيها فتهفو مشاعرى وترق الى كل ماهو مصرى وكل من يربطنى بمصر ولا اكذب عليك بعض الاحيان ينتابنى شعور بالبكاء وانا وحدى  لشده حنينى الى الى بلدى اسأل الله عزوجل ان يردنا اليها سالمين  

اسف ان كنت قد اطلت عليك ولكننى فعلا احب الحديث اليك جزاك الله كل الخير يا ابوحميد على ماتفعله للمنتدى  والذى هو واضح للجميع وحفظك الله من كل سوء كل التحيه والتقدير اليك وبالحضن   ::

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز / محمد

اولا : تعالي علي جنب  شوية مش لازم تبقي تحت دائرة الضوء علي طول عشان النور جاي في عنييه  وانا مش ناقصة حول

ثانيا : انا مش عارفة اقول ايه لان فعلا الواحد مهما كتب مش هيقدر يقول عن جمال شخصيتك واخلاقك الرفيعة وحيائك وغيره وغيره

انت فعلا انسان نبيل بكل معني الكلمة واكتشفت فيك حاجة جديدة من خلال قرايتي لردود اعضاء منتدنا العسل ده

وهي رقة وحنان مشاعرك فعلا بجد والله انا دمعت لما حسيت من كلامك انك مشتاق لرجوعك مصر وان شاء الله ربنا يعينك علي اللي نفسك فيه

ثالثا : انا برحب بيك في الدائرة وقعدة اعسر دماغي علي سؤال مش لاقية بس لازم اسالك سؤال صعب 

اصبر عليا انت بس ولا اقولك خد السؤال ده

خفه الدم في السعودية احسن ولا في مصر والسبب ايه ؟ وعلاقة الكبسة بالموضوع ؟

ولسة في سؤلات كتير بس صبرك عليا

----------


## سمسمة

ياااااااااااه دة انتوا خلصتوا خلاص 
ربنا يعينك يااتصالاتكو وتقدر تخلص الحوار الصحفى دة على خير :: 
وانا هسئلك
1- ايه سر اختيارك لاسم اتصالاتكو؟
2-القنوات المفضلة؟
3-الموبايل بتاعك نوعه ايه؟؟ اكيد نوكيا :: 

وبس كدة

 ::  ::  :: 

البروف سمسمة.. ::

----------


## بنت مصر

انا جيت يا اتصالاتكو ومعايا 5 اسئلة وبس 
عشان العين يعني وكده   ::  


1- أعضاء لا تعرفهم إلا من خلال منتدى اللؤلؤة .. وتود لو أنك تعرفهم خارجها

2- كيف تواجه اساءة الغير لك ؟

3- هل تجد في المنتدى ايجابيات وسلبيات ؟ وما هي بكل حرية؟

4- ماذا تعني لك هذه الاسماء
-- شارون
-- عمرو موسى
-- البيت الأبيض
-- جامعة الدول العربية

5- وأخير... هل انت راض عن ظيفتك أم كنت تتمنى ان تتولى منصبا غيرها

تحياتي وتمنياتي لك باجابات سهلة



بسنت

----------


## محمد شحاته

::   ::   ::  

الاخت الغاليه على قلوبنا  جميعا والدفء  والحنان المتدفق علينا بلا حساب ماهى او كما يحلو لى واناديكى ماما زوزو  اشعر دائما وانا احدثك  كأننى اجلس تمام مع اختى فأجد منك الحنان والحب فى الله ولقد شعرنا جميعا بهذا الشىء حين غبتى عنا  ادعو الله ان لايفرقنا ابدا وان  لا يحرمنا منك ابدا يا اجمل وارق  قلب فى المنتدى  اشكرك جزيل الشكر على مشاركتك الطيبه  والكلام الجميل الذى ان دل على شىء فأنه يدل على صفاء نفسك وحبك لنا جميعا فى الله  

اما عن السؤال اختى الغاليه ماهى  
 الغربه كلمه ثقيله جدا اختى وقد كتبت على ولم اختارها بارادتى فعندما تخرجت لم اجد العمل المناسب الذى يضمن لى العيش الكريم والستر الذى  لا اطلب غيره من الله عزوجل  فكانت الغربه والبعد عن كل مايحبه قلبى وعن محبوبتى ومعشوقتى مصر فالغربه تعنى لى كثيرا جدا واكثر ماتعنيه لى هو ماعانيته فيها وفقدانى لاحب الناس على قلبى اختى وتوأم روحى منى فلقد رحلت الى ربها وانا بعيد عنها فى اثناء الولاده  و تركت لى عيونى ( منى الصغيره التى هى كل حياتى ) اسأل الله ان يتغمدها واموات المسلمين جميعا بواسع رحمته ومغفرته  

اما عن الى متى ستدوم الغربه  الله وحده يعلم بأننى احلم باليوم الذى سأ ستقر فيه فى محبوبه قلبى مصر التى دائما فى نفسى غاليه واحمد الله عزوجل ان هدانى الى هذا المنتدى الرائع بكل مافيه واشعر فعلا اننى فى وسط اخوانى واخواتى ادام الله عليهم الصحه والعافيه ولا حرمنى منكم ابدا  

الغاليه ماما زوزو ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكى الحديث ادامك الله لنا اختا يعلم الله وحده كم نحبها  ونقدرها تقبلى منى كل التحيه والتقدير    محمد

----------


## محمد فاروق

محمد باشا الشهير باتصالاتكو 

الناس اللى فاتت كلها عدت مزاياك وحسناتك ياترى اقول ايه بعديهم...بس تصدق فيه حاجة غريبة قوى ...كل اللى قالوه صح وانت فعلاً شخص كويس ....شوف ازاى !! سبحان الله !!!  ::  

فعلا انت اخ عزيز جداً عليا وانت عارف كده طبعا ..ولو ماكنتش عارف تبقى مصيبة!!!. وانا افتخر انى اعرف شخص مثلك لاخلاقك الحميدة وافكارك النبيلة ومشاعرك الرقيقة..وانتهز الفرصة لاشكر هذا المنتدى الغالى الذى اتاح لنا فرصة التعرف على هؤلاء الاخوة الافاضل الذين نعتز بمعرفتهم..

برحب بيك تحت دائرة الضوء  ...تسمحلى اقتحم عليك خلوتك...واغتت عليك...واخنقك ...واسألك ...........................................ياترى حاطط نيه للرجوع لمصر ؟؟؟وياترى النيه دى على امتى انشاء الله ؟؟

اتمنى لك حياة سعيدة ورجوع حميد لمصرنا الغالية وجنة الرحمن فى الاخرة ان شاء الله.  ::  

أخوك محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

> الحبيب الغالي الأستاذ محمد شحاته
> 1-ما رأيك في مستوى الشعر في المنتدى
> 2- هل ترى أن الشعر ممكن أن يحقق أهدافه في ظل عالم يموج بالأحداث و الإضطرابات 
> أخوكم د. جمال مرسي


اخى الحبيب د/ جمال مرسى اشهد الله عزوجل انى احبك فى الله و انك من الذين اعتز بهم جدا والغاليين على قلبى واشعر حين اقرأ لك  بسمو مشاعرى لما يكتبه قلمك وحين اقرأ اشعارك اجد نفسى فى عالم تانى غير الذى انا فيه ومش مجامله والله  فعلا اننى اتذوق اشعارك واشعر بها وكأنها هواء اتنفسه  و اشعر انها تعبر عن كل مايجيش بصدرى  واقولك على سر انا دايما بخاف اكتب ردود على اشعارك لخوفى الااعطيك حقك فا قرأ فقط من دون تعليق ادام الله علينا حبك لنا وحفظك الله لنا من كل سوء وشر ودام علينا قلمك ليسمو بمشاعرنا ويحفظها متدفقه على طول الدوام   

اما عن السؤال الاول  

لايمكن لاى فرد يقرأ لشعرائنا فى المنتدى ولا يملك الا ان يقول حفظ الله هذه الايادى التى خطت اروع ما كتب فالحمد لله يوجد بالمنتدى من الشعراء من هم كواكب لامعه ونجوم فى سماء الشعر  واشعر مع كل قصيده تكتب وكل موضوع ينثر بمشاعر لا اقوى على كتابتها ببساطه شديده بلاقى نفسى فى الشعر وان كنت اتمنى تعلم الشعر فهو لغه ساميه  وحوار من نوع اخر له مذاق غريب فهو غذاء الروح  فالحمد لله مستوى الشعر فى منتدانا لم اراه فى اى منتدى اخر واحمد الله عزوجل ان حبانا بهذه الكوكبه من الشعراء  حفظكم الله لنا  وادام علينا حبكم ولاحرمنا الله من اقلامكم ابدا  

والسؤال الثانى  

اخى الحبيب د/ جمال الشعر هو اسمى لغه من لغات التخاطب العقلى والنفسى فهو يزهو بالنفس ويؤثر فيها تأ ثير كبير جدا  عندما يتمعن الانسان فى معانيه وما تحويه من مشاعر واحاسيس فمن وجهه نظرى ان للشعر مكانه لايستهان بها  فهو يتغلغل فى النفس البشريه ويلمس ادق ثناياها  واجد فيه من القوه التى يستطيع من خلالها ان يحرك اشياء لايقوى على تحريكها  شىء اخر   

اخى الحبيب د/جمال سعدت جدا بالحوار مع حضرتك وارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت على حضرتك فأننى اجد كل المتعه  فى الحوار معك ادامك الله لنا ولاحرمنا منك ابدا تقبل منى كل التحيه والتقدير لشخصك الكريم   ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

> اصبر عليا انت بس ولا اقولك خد السؤال ده
> 
> خفه الدم في السعودية احسن ولا في مصر والسبب ايه ؟ وعلاقة الكبسة بالموضوع ؟
> 
> ولسة في سؤلات كتير بس صبرك عليا


 اختى العزيزه جدا زهره العلا لايوجد من الكلمات ما استطيع به الرد على كريم ماكتبتى فأ شعر حين الحوار معك بأننى احدث اختى الغاليه على فلبى  ويعلم الله وحده ما اكنه اليكى من حب فى الله واحترام وتقدير لشخصك الكريم فعندك من خفه الدم مايجعلنى استمتع بالحوار  دومتى لى اختا عزيزه جدا على قلبى ولاحرمنى الله منك ابدا  وبعدين تعالى هو لسه فى اسئله عندك ربنا يستر بقى   ::  

بخصوص خفه الدم طبعا بلا تفكير لايوجد على الكره الارضيه  من هم اخف دم من المصريين فعندنا من خفه الدم مانستطيع ان نوزعه على العالم كله  واما عن علاقه الكبسه بالموضوع الحمد لله ربنا رحمنى منها منذ ان حضرت زوجتى للاقامه معى فأ صبح اكلى كله مصرى من الدرجه الاولى  

وفى انتظار اسئلتك الباقيه بس بشويش عليا  ماشى   ::  

زهره  كل التحيه والتقدير منى اليكى وادام الله علينا نعمه الحب فى الله وحفظك الله من كل شر ويارب ابارك ليكى قريب على التخرج وبعدين العريس   ::  
محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

> ياااااااااااه دة انتوا خلصتوا خلاص 
> ربنا يعينك يااتصالاتكو وتقدر تخلص الحوار الصحفى دة على خير
> وانا هسئلك
> 1- ايه سر اختيارك لاسم اتصالاتكو؟
> 2-القنوات المفضلة؟
> 3-الموبايل بتاعك نوعه ايه؟؟ اكيد نوكيا
> 
> وبس كدة
> 
> ...


بروف سمسمه  يادى الهنا والنور اولا اشكر لكى مرورك الجميل على الموضوع  وده طبعا من شيمك واخلاقك واخوتك التى نعتز بها جميعا  ادعو الله ان يحفظك لنا اختا عزيزه على قلوبنا وكنت خايف جدا من اسئلتك انتى بالذات مش عارف ليه ؟ 

 السؤال الاول يابروف  

وهو  سر اختيارى لاسم اتصالات هو عرفانا منى بالجميل للشركه التى اعمل بها فقد كانت صغيره منذ عشر سنوات وكان مقرها عباره عن شقه فى احد المبانى التجاريه والان هى شركه عالميه مكونه من 11 فرع فى مختلف الدول فلقد كبرت وكبرنا معها وقد اعطتنا ثمارها  فا لاسم لها وعرفانا منى بالجميل لما اعطتنى من مكانا مميزا بين اقراننا فى نفس المجال  

السؤال الثانى  

القنوات المفضله طبعا فى المقام الاول هى الفضائيه المصريه لارتباطنا الشديد بمصر ونحن فى الغربه  وطبعا قناه اقرأ فأنا وزوجتى من شديدى الولع بها لما تقدمه من برامج مفيده جدا 


السؤال الثالث  
الموبايل بتاعى هو 9210 وهو كما يسمونه  (كمينكاتور)  وتفرض علينا شركه نوكيا استخدام كل كماهو جديد من منتجاتها  على سبيل الدعايه لها  فمن الممكن ان ترى معى كل يوم موبايل جديد ولكن الذى استخدمه للاستعمل الشخصى هو 9210I وافكر جديا باستبداله ب9500 لصغر حجمه وامكانياته العاليه   

سمسومه سعدت جدا بالحوار معك والحمد لله اسئلتك جت سهله   ::   كل الشكر والتحيه والتقدير اليكى ولا حرمنا الله منك ابدا   محمد

----------


## a_1962

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مساء الخير استاذ محمد شحاته او اتصالتكو ، انا اول مرة اعرف انك اسكندراني خريج آداب جغرافيا ، انا كمان من اسكندرية وجغرافيا بس من زمان شوية ، لا من زمان كتير انا دفعة 86 ، انت دفعة كام؟ هل اشتغلت بتخصصك في اي مرحلة من حياتك؟

----------


## بنت مصر

ايه حكاية قسم الجغرافيا في المنتدى
أخي اسكندراني هو  كمان خريج اداب اسكندرية قسم جغرافيا

يا اهلا اهلا بالاسكندرانية 
ايه رأيكوا نعمل احتلال سكندري للمنتدى  :: 


بسنت

----------


## muslima_angel

يا رب سؤالى يكون سهل عايك  أخى محمد  :: 

يا ترى ما هى الصفات التى تجذبك فى شخصية البنت ::

----------


## بسمة أمل

اولا اهلا بيك اخى اتصلاتكو فى تحت دائرة الضوء  ::  

وشكرا للأدارة على هذة الفرصة الرائعة للتعرف على شخصيتك

مع ان انا ما بعرفش اسال لكن هحاول بقى  ::  
 ::  

اولا ماهو رأيك فى حال الأمة الاسلامية اليوم؟

ثانيا ماذا استفدت من المنتدى؟

ثالثا هل اثرت الغربة فى شخصيتك اىهل اكتسبت منها خبرات جديدة؟

رابعا .........

لى عودة  ::

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

سؤال تاني يا محمد 

معلش اتحملني

لكن المرة دي مش في الشعر 

في الإتصالات

أيه أخر موضة جوال نزلت ؟

و ما الجهاز الذي من وجهة نظرك العملية هو عملي أكثر من غيره ؟

عاوزين نغير !!!

لا حرمنا الله حبك و اشكرك على ردك الجميل على أسئلتي في الشعر

انت ما شاء الله على درجة عالية من الثقافة

اذن سأنتظرك في قاعة الشعر

تحياتي

د. جمال

----------


## بنت بس عسولة

يا نهار ابيض Itsalatco  واقف في النور ده كله هو ده نوره و لا ايه انا خايفة تضرب الانوار كلها في بعض

المهم انا مش هتكلم عنك كتير لان ما فيش كلام هيديك حقك و ده باين طبعا في مواضيعك و ردودك في المنتدى 

بس دي فرصة حلوة اننا نعرف اكتر عن الشخصية الاتصالاتية اللي في المنتدى و لا ايه 

و فرص حلوة كمان انك ترد على كل الاسئلة يعني انت حر بقى لو ما رديتش

المهم انا عندي كام سؤال كده   ::  

اول حاجة مين الشخص اللي اثر في حياتك بالسلب او الايجاب بس من بره العيلة طبعا؟؟؟ و ازاي كان التأثير ده ؟؟

و قوللي كمان تقدر تكره حد ؟؟ و اذا حصل يكون ايه السبب يا ترى؟؟؟؟

و بس كفاية كده لحسن انت اتهريت اسئلة يا حرام   :Frown:

----------


## محمد شحاته

> انا جيت يا اتصالاتكو ومعايا 5 اسئلة وبس 
> عشان العين يعني وكده   
> 
> 
> 1- أعضاء لا تعرفهم إلا من خلال منتدى اللؤلؤة .. وتود لو أنك تعرفهم خارجها
> 
> 2- كيف تواجه اساءة الغير لك ؟
> 
> 3- هل تجد في المنتدى ايجابيات وسلبيات ؟ وما هي بكل حرية؟
> ...


اختى العزيزه جدا بسنت عوده حميده بأ سئله تنم عن شخصيه ذكيه ومشاعر رقيقه حفظك الله  من كل شر ونبدأ  

السؤال الاول  

الحقيقه كل اعضاء المنتدى الذين تعرفت بهم على قدر كبير من العلم  والخلق مما يجعلنى دائما افتخر بمعرفتهم وصداقتهم والشىء الاجمل من كل هذا هو ان الذى جمعنا على هذا الحب وهو حب الله هى الؤلؤه  فما اروعه من مكان يلتقى فيه خير الناس  وكواكب الشعراء وصفوه الاطباء  وكل المميزين فى كل المجالات ينقصنى شىء واحد فقط هو ان ينعم الله على بمقابله الشخصيات التى تعرفت عليها فى هذا الصرح الجميل  والندم كل الندم  طبعا اننى لم اتعرف بهذه الكوكبه من زمان ولكننى احمد لله اننى احد اعضاء هذه الاسره وادعو الله ان يحفظها من كل شر  

السؤال التانى  

بسنت مواجهه الاساءه  فى نفسى من شخص اخر لها ضوابط كثيره عندى واهمها هو التحلى بخلق المصطفى عليه الصلاه والسلام  وعدم التسرع فى رد الفعل فقد قال رسولنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ليس الشديد بالصرعه ولكن الشديد الذى يملك نفسه عند الغضب )صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما ان ديننا الاسلامى الحنيف  يحثنا على التسامح والعفو  طبعا لايوجد انسان يقبل الاساءه  ولكن هناك من ردود الافعال مايكفى لجعل الشخص المسىء يتمنى لو ان الارض تتبلعه  

 السؤال الثالث  

بالنسبه للمنتدى يابسنت السلبيه الوحيده التى كانت به هو انقطاعه فقط  وحرمنا  من التلاقى  والحمد لله لم تعد هذه النقطه موجوده بفضل جهودكم  الواضحه للجميع واخص بالشكر هنا الاخ احمد صلاح وانتى طبعا  على كل المجهودات التى بذلتموها  لنرى المنتدى بهذه الروعه وهذا التألق  

اما الايجابيات  فهى كثيره جدا واهمها هى روح المحبه والاخوه فى الله التى تعطر كل جوانب المنتدى  والكوكبه المنيره الموجوده بالمنتدى من الاساتذه الافاضل والنجوم فى كل المجالات والتخصصات بارك الله لنا فى هذا الصرح وحفظه لنا من كل شر  

السؤال الربع  

شارون 
 شخصيه لاتختلف كثيرا عن الشخصيات التى قبله وان كانت اكثرهم دمويه فهذا حال اليهود والى ان تقوم الساعه  اناس ينقضون العهد ويغتصبون الارض  اللهم زلزل الارض تحت اقدامهم واجعل بأسهم بينهم وارنا فيهم عجائب قدرتك واخرجنا من بينهم سالمين غانمين   

عمرو موسى  
شخصيه مصريه اصيله تنم عن علم وافر وذكاء يندر ان يتواجد فى شخص فى هذه الايام الااننى اشفق عليه لانه ببساطه شديده  لانه ( اتفق العرب على الا يتفقوا )  

البيت الابيض  
بيت النفاق والرياء فهو من الواجهه مثال للديموقراطيه  والسلام ولكنه من الداخل عكس ذلك تماما فهو يكيل كل شىء بمكيالين  ونرى ذلك واضحا جليا فى تصريحات مسؤليه  وفى نظرى من الاحرى ان يطلق عليه البيت الاسود وليس الابيض 

جامعه الدول العربيه  

اين هى الدول العربيه ؟  

السؤال الخامس  
بالنسبه لوظيفتى الحمد لله طبعا على كل شىء  فالشركه التى اعمل بها كانت صغيره جدا يابسنت كما  ذكرت سابقا كانت عباره عن شقه فى احدى المبانى التجاريه والحمد لله بفضل ادارتها المصريه طبعا  وصلت الى العالميه  واصبح لها فروع فى عديد من دول العالم وقد لفتت الانظار لها لكبرى الشركات المنتجه كنوكيا واريكسون وسيمنس الى اللهث ورائها لتكون وكيله لها فى الشرق الاوسط  وقد اعطتنى من التكريم ماكان احرى بى ان احمل اسمها هنا فى منتدانا فالحمد لله وكما تعرفين ان هذا المجال كان بعيد كل البعد عن مجال دراستى وهى علم النفس الا اننى احببت هذا المجال وانخرطت فيه حتى اننى دخلت اكاديميه نوكيا  من الالف الى الياء فالحمد لله على كل شىء  

بسنت ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكى الحديث فأن الحديث معك له طعم اخر بارك الله  لنا فيكى ولاحرمنا منك ابد ابدا    ::  
 محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

> محمد باشا الشهير باتصالاتكو 
> عليك...واخنقك ...واسألك ...........................................ياترى حاطط نيه للرجوع لمصر ؟؟؟وياترى النيه دى على امتى انشاء الله ؟؟
> 
> اتمنى لك حياة سعيدة ورجوع حميد لمصرنا الغالية وجنة الرحمن فى الاخرة ان شاء الله.  
> 
> أخوك محمد


اخى الحبيب  محمد الشهير ب MOMAN
 يادى الهنا والنور شرفت الموضوع بمرورك الكريم وحلو كلامك الذى هو من طيب اصلك ونبل اخلاقك  حبيب قلبى ابو حميد طبعا  انا عارف انى غالى عندك بالظبط زى مانت غالى عندى قوى ادعو الله ان يديم المحبه بيننا وان لايحرمنى ابدا منك اخا عزيزا على القلب  

اما بالنسبه للسؤال طبعا اخى الحبيب محمد عندى النيه اكيد للرجوع الى بلدى الحبيبه وقره عينى ومشمعقول الواحد يقضى طول عمره فى الغربه ولكن الله وحده يعلم متى ولكن النيه اكيد طبعا موجوده  لان الواحد مالهوش غير بلده  

اخى الحبيب محمد كل الشكر والتقدير لشخصك الكريم وبعدين تعالى لما اقرص لك ودنك انت كنت فين بقالك كام يوم مش باين خالص  تعالى لما اخدك بالحضن   ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> مساء الخير استاذ محمد شحاته او اتصالتكو ، انا اول مرة اعرف انك اسكندراني خريج آداب جغرافيا ، انا كمان من اسكندرية وجغرافيا بس من زمان شوية ، لا من زمان كتير انا دفعة 86 ، انت دفعة كام؟ هل اشتغلت بتخصصك في اي مرحلة من حياتك؟


اخى الكريم a-1962   بارك الله فى عمرك    ::  على المرور واهلا بكل ماهو اسكندرانى وعلى رأى بسنت ايه رأيك نعمل احتلال اسكندرانى فى المنتدى  

بالنسبه لسؤالك اولا انا فعلا خريج اداب ولكن  علم نفس مش جغرافيا بس برضه مش بعيده البيت جنب الجامع  ده كان قسم جغرافيا فى اداب اسكندريه فى المبنى اللى وارنا على طول  بالنسبه للشغل حس التخصص فلقد  عملت فى مجال بعيد كل البعد عن مجال الدراسه وهو مجال الاتصالات والموبايلات طبعا غريبه ولكنها الحياه احيانا تفرض علينا  ذلك  وافكر حاليا فى اخراج كتاب اسمه ( علم نفس الاتصالات )   ::   طبعا بهزر معاك  
ولكنى احببت هذا المجال فمنذ عشر سنوات دخل البيجر  الاول طبعا قبل الموبايل وبعدين الموبايلات  فى الدول العربيه وكان لهذا المجال الاهتمام الاكبر من الناس  فانخرطت فى هذا المجال حيث قمت بالدراسه فيه من البدايه وحتى الان لازالت اتعلم منه  فكل يوم تأتى علينا الشركات بكل ماهو جديد فى عالم الاتصالات  

سعدت جدا بالحديث معك وارجو ان تتقبل منى كل التحيه والتقدير   ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

> يا رب سؤالى يكون سهل عايك  أخى محمد 
> 
> يا ترى ما هى الصفات التى تجذبك فى شخصية البنت


 
الاخت الكريمه muslima_angel كل الشكر على المرور الكريم والمشاركه الطيبه  التى ان دلت فتدل على طيب اصلك ونبل اخلاقك  
اما عن السؤال فالصفه الوحيده التى تجذبنى فى شخصيه البنت تعلقها بالله عزوجل وحبها للقرأن ورسولنا المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم  فهذا الجمال الذى ليس بعده جمال وقد اوصانا الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام حين يقدم المرء على الزواج اظفر بذات الدين تربت يداك  فالبنت المسلمه المؤمنه بالله ورسوله والتى تتقى الله فى كل تصرفاتها وافعالها هى التى تخرج خير امه اخرجت للناس بارك الله فيك ولاحرمنا منك ابدا وتقبلى منى كل التحيه والتقدير   ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

> اولا اهلا بيك اخى اتصلاتكو فى تحت دائرة الضوء  
> 
> وشكرا للأدارة على هذة الفرصة الرائعة للتعرف على شخصيتك
> 
> مع ان انا ما بعرفش اسال لكن هحاول بقى  
>  
> 
> اولا ماهو رأيك فى حال الأمة الاسلامية اليوم؟
> 
> ...


الاخت الكريمه بسمه امل كم جميل منك ان ينير اسمك موضوعى فأنتى من الشخصيات التى اكن لها كل تقدير واحترام لاحرمنا  الله منك ابدا ولا من مشاركاتك المتميزه دائما والتى نستفيد منها 

ما بالنسبه للاسئله السؤال الاول  
حال الامه الاسلاميه اليوم هو كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ستكون كغثاء السيل فالمشكله ان بعض  المسلمين الان يندفعوا وراء كل ماهو يلهى عن ذكر الله ويلهثون وراء الدنيا طبعا الا من رحم ربى فهناك مسلمون متمسكون بدينهم رحمهم الله وتبثهم على ايمانهم فنرى  الان العجب كل العجب من بعض المسلمين فى تصرفاتهم وافعالهم فكم يبكى قلبى على بنت مسلمه مؤمنه غير محجبه  ماذا تريد ؟ اتريد حب الدنيا ولفت الانظار بانها جميله بشعرها اوبملابسها لا والله انه الفهم الخاطىء لديننا الحنيف فأدعو الله تعالى ان يهدى بنات وشباب المسلمين وان يردهم اليه ردا جميلا  
واتأ ذى حين ارى يرفع الاذان وهناك شباب مسلمون يسمعونه ولا يجيبوا داعى الله الصلاه الصلاه  وماملكت ايمانكم اخر ماوصى به المصطفى صلى الله عليه و سلم الصلاه  وعظمتها عند خالقنا  
اللهم اهدى شباب الاسلام والمسلمين ؛ اللهم اعدهم  اليك واهدهم صراطك المستقيم  
ايضا اين الدول الاسلاميه لتتكاتف سويا وترجع العهد الذى ولى ويكونوا كالبنيان المرصوص يشد بعضهم بعضا والله اننا لاقوياء بديننا وايماننا ادعو الله ان يلم شملنا وينصرنا على اعدئنا اعداء الاسلام ويجعلنا نريهم ان  الدين الاسلامى هو دين الحق والايمان والنور ونكشف لهم عن مدى الحب والتسامح الموجودين فى ديننا الاسلامى  الحنيف  

 السؤال الثانى  
الذى استفدته من المنتدى واهم شىء هو تعرفى بناس اقل مايقال عنهم درر ولألىء وكواكب لامعه فى كل المجالات والتخصصات  فبارك الله فمن سعى لبناء هذا الصرح وادين بالمعروف والجميل لمن دلنى على هذا المنتدى  

السؤال الثالث  
نعم اثرت فى الغربه كتيرا واكثرما اثرث فى هو ايجاد الفرق الكبير الواضح بين مصر وبين اى دوله فى العالم فلاتوجد ادنى مقارنه لان مصر بها كل شىء جميل حتى وان كانت بها سلبيات فنحن نحبها بسلبياتها وايجابيتها وادعو الله ان يرد كل مغترب اليها سالما  

بسمه امل سعدت جدا بالحوار معك واتمنى ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليكى تقبلى منى كل التحيه والتقدير   ::  

محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

> سؤال تاني يا محمد 
> أيه أخر موضة جوال نزلت ؟
> 
> و ما الجهاز الذي من وجهة نظرك العملية هو عملي أكثر من غيره ؟
> 
> عاوزين نغير !!!
> تحياتي
> 
> د. جمال


اخى الحبيب د/جمال حضرتك تؤمرنى وانا تحت امرك فى اى سؤال وبالنسبه لاخر الموبايلات التى تم اصدارها حديثا هو جهاز 7610 من نوكيا  
 

وهو جهاز من شركه نوكيا  
 1- كاميرا بوضوح 1 ميجااا بيكسل مع زووم 4x
2- تسجيل فيديو لمدة 10 دقائق مع الصوت 
3- امكانية تغير اغطية الجهاز مع وجود عدد كبير من الالوان ( القياسي : الابيض والاسود )Nokia Xpress-on™ Style Packs' 
4- شاشة بوضوح 65,536 color-display, 176 x 208 pixels 
5- بلو تووث 
6- خاصية ال themes
7- الوزن 118 جرام فقط
8- يعمل على نظام سيمبيان 7.0s ( يعني يشغل جميع برامج ال 6600 وال 3650 )
9- ذاكرة داخلية 8 ميجا + كارت mmc 64 ميجااا 
10 - مشغل mp3 !!!
11- اوامر صوتية 
12- مسجل صوت + سماعة مكبرة  

طبعا فى الفتره الاولى لنزول اى جهاز يكون سعره طبعا مبالغ فيه من الوكلاء الغير ملتزمين والذين يريدون الربح السريع فمثلا هذا الجهاز سعره الان مايقارب 4000 الا انه سعر الحقيقى من الشركه المنتجه اقل بكتير من هذا المبلغ ولكن هذا حال الوكالات فى الدول العربيه بالتحديد فهم يزيدوا سعر  اخر جهاز نزل كنوع من الابهار وضمان الربح السريع 

وان كنت حضرتك تود التغيير فأننى سأ رشح لك جهاز ممتاز جدا واعتقد ان سعر ليس بكثير لسببيناولا انه جاء وارءه اكثر من  7 موديلات ولكننى اراه الافضل بينهم وهو نوكيا 6610 فهو جهاز فعلا خدمته شركه نوكيا فى تصنيعه  وبه من المميزات مايجعلك تشعر بالسهوله فى استخدامه ويفى بكل متطلباتك من تخزين وافر للارقام وسعه كبيره للرسائل وهذه صورته  

 

ارجو ان لا اكون قد اطلت عليك د / جمال وانه لشرف لى ان اجيب على اسئله حضرتك  تحت امر حضرتك فى اى سؤال تقبل منى كل التحيه والتقدير   ::

----------


## muslima_angel

أحيك على ردك الجمييييييل على سؤالى أخى أتسلاتكو  ::  
ربنا يهدى جميع بنات المسلمين الى التمسك بالتعاليم التى أمرنا الله عز و جل و رسوله الكريم بها و يقوموا بتنفيذها .
لكن اه الصفات التنيه بجانب أن تكون أنسانة متدينة  ::  
اريد أن أسألك سوأل أخر ,بماذا تنصح الذى يريد أن ينمى موهبة الكتابة الآدبية عنده بجانب قراءته للكتب الادبية  ::  
هناك سؤال أخر ما رأيك في الأرتباط من خلال النت مع العلم أنها ظاهرة فى بداية الطريق .

----------


## محمد شحاته

> المهم انا عندي كام سؤال كده   
> 
> اول حاجة مين الشخص اللي اثر في حياتك بالسلب او الايجاب بس من بره العيلة طبعا؟؟؟ و ازاي كان التأثير ده ؟؟
> 
> و قوللي كمان تقدر تكره حد ؟؟ و اذا حصل يكون ايه السبب يا ترى؟؟؟؟
> 
> و بس كفاية كده لحسن انت اتهريت اسئلة يا حرام


الاخت العزيزه بنت بس عسوله  يالف مليون مرحبا  والله الموضوع نور بتشريفك وبأ سمك الذى فعلا ينم عن انك مش عسوله وبس ده انتى اخدتى العسل كله لوحدك الحمد لله عوده المنتدى لاحضاننا جميعا كى نتلاقى ولايفرق بيننا شىء ان شاء الله وان يحفظ الله  هذا الصرح لنا ليدوم النواصل والمحبه فى الله  

اختى العسوله كلام جميل خطه قلمك اقف امامه عاجزا عن الشكر لنبل وكرم شخصيتك فلكى منى فائق التحيه والتقدير   ::  
بالنسبه للاسئله  

الشخص الذى اثر فى حياتى بالايجاب هو شخصيه اعتز جدا بمعرفتها وافخر بها لانه ببساطه شديده قمه الاخلاق والادب ومثال حى للانسان المصرى الاصيل بنبل اخلاقه وسمو مشاعره واحاسيسه  
سعاده سفير جمهوريه مصر العربيه بالسعوديه الاستاذ/ محمد رفيق خليل  حفظه الله  لنا جميعا  
هذه الشخصيه اثرت فى بشكل كبير جدا لما رأيته من نبل اخلاقه وبساطته وقمه حبه للاخوان المصريين المغتربين الذين هم واجهه لمصر والمصريين فى بلاد الغربه هذه الشخصيه التى احمد الله على اننى اتعرفت عليها عن قرب ولمست فيه بساطه الانسان المصرى المحب لبلده ولكل ماهو مصرى  فهو لا يتوانى عن مساعده اى احد من الاخوه المصريين يطلب مساعدته وهو صوره مشرفه لنا جميعا نعتز بها ونفخر ايضا بها ومن هنا اوجه لشخصه الكريم كل التحيه والتقدير واسأل الله عزوجل ان يحفظه دائما لمصر والمصريين  

اما ازاى كان الثأثير ده فهو موقف لن انساه ابدا طيله حياتى فلقد وجهت الى الدعوه من سيادته لحضور حفل عيد 23 يوليو   فى السفاره المصريه  ومع كل انشغالاته وحضور كبار الشخصيات من مصر ومسئؤلين على مستوى رفيع جدا من المملكه العربيه السعوديه  الا اننى حظيت بوقته وجلس معى قرابه النصف ساعه اثناء الحفل يسألنى عن احوالى ولو انى اواجهه مشاكل من نوع فى الغربه  فلن انسى له  هذا الموقف ابدا الذى  ينم عن  اصاله الانسان المصرى الذى مهما كبر فى منصبه فهو مصرى الدم  مره اخرى  اخصه سيادته بالتحيه والتقدير   ::  

اما بالنسبه للسؤال الثانى  

لا اتذكر اننى فى حياتى كرهت احد حتى ولو كان مسىء الى فالكره مرض يصيب القلب ادعو الله ان لايصيب احد من المسلمين فالكره من الممكن ان يكون له تبعات اخرى غير حميده  وهو عاده مذمومه نهانا عنها ديننا الحنيف فيجب اتباع ديننا وسنه نبينا المصطفى عليه الصلاه والسلام  

اختى الكريمه بنت بس عسوله سعدت جدا بالحوار معك ادامك الله لنا ولاحرمنا منك ابدا اختا عزيزا على قلوبنا جميعا كل التحيه والتقدير لشخصك الكريم وادعو الله لكى بموفور الصحه والعافيه     ::  

محمد

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الابن العزيز الكريم الفاضل
اتصالاتكو    

بارك الله فيك يابنى وهون عليك
غربتك وان شاء الله تهون مدة بقائك بالغربه
وقريبا جداااااااااا تكون بيننا فى بلدك الحبيب
قلبى معك ورحم الله اختك وموتى المسلمين اجمعين
وجعل ابنتها عوضا لكم عن اختك..................
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الأحب إلى قلبى محمد
أنت فعلا تستحق أن يسلط عليك الضوء لما لمسناه من دماثة خلقك ورجاحة عقلك وخفة ظلك
أنت فعلا تستحق التكريم لأنك دخلت قلوبنا بمشاركاتك الجميلة 
سؤالى لك هو:
لو عادت عجلات الزمن إلى الوراء ما هى الأشياء التى يمكنك أن تعدلها فى مجرى حياتك؟؟

----------


## محمد شحاته

> أحيك على ردك الجمييييييل على سؤالى أخى أتسلاتكو  
> ربنا يجعل و يهدى جميع بنات المسلمين بأن يتمسكون بالتعليم التى أمرنا الله عز و جل بها و يقوموا بتنفيذها .
> لكن اه الصفات التنيه بجانب أن تكون أنسانة متدينة  
> اريد أن أسألك سوأل أخر ,بماذا تنصح الذى يريد أن ينمى موهبة الكتابة الآدبية عنده بجانب قراءته للكتب الادبية  
> هناك سؤال أخر ما رأيك في الأرتباط من خلال النت مع العلم أنها ظاهرة فى بداية الطريق .


الاخت الكريمه muslima_angel الشكر كله لحضرتك على اتاحه هذه المساحه من المناقشه فى حب الله بارك الله فى عمرك ولاحرمنا ابدا من مشاركاتك الجميله  

بالنسبه لموضوع الادب فلا يفتى  ومالك فى المدينه فهناك الاستاذ القدير / اسامه يس والاخ الفاضل الكريم د/سلطان فهم احق منى فى الرد على تساؤلاتك حول كيفيه تنميه موهبه الادب  والكتابه الادبيه  لاننى ببساطه شديده اراهم عملاقه الادب فى منتدانا الحبيب  فا لتمس منك العذر فى عدم  الاجابه على سؤال الادب  لاننى لن اكون  على مستوى الاجابه المطلوبه  بجانب هذين العملاقين  الذين نكن لهم كل التقدير والاحترام واحيل سؤالك  اليهم فأنا واثق انهم سيضعوكى على الطريق الصحيح لما لديهم من خبره  وحنكه فى هذا المجال اكرر مره اخرى اعتذارى الشديد وارجو ان تتقبلى اسفى فهم احق منى فى الرد عليكى  

اما عن الصفات الاخرى فى البنت بجانب ان تكون متدينه  هى طبعا يجب ان تكون على قدر من الثقافه والتعليم لانه سينعكس ذلك على اولادها فى المستقبل والصفه المهمه ايضا ان تكون معتزه بنفسها  ولاتظهر من نفسها شيئا  الا لمن يستحق فزوجها هو الاحق ان يرى منها كل جميل وليس الاغراب عنها     


اما عن السؤال الاخر  وهو الارتباط من خلال النت طبعا هناك قواعد واسس يجب ان يكون من خلالها التعامل مع هذا الموضوع  وان يكون تحت رقابه شديده من اناس موثوق بهم  ويكون تحت اشراف ولى الامر  حتى لايأتى الذى فى قلبه مرض  لقد اوصى ديننا الحنيف بضوابط تحمى المرأه من كل سؤ وشر وكان هذا فى بدايه العصر الاسلامى فمابالك بالعصر الذى نعيشه وهو عصر الفتن والملذات وانعدام الخوف من الله عزوجل فرأيى انه موضوع جيد ان كان تحت رقابه من ولى الامر وبعض الهيئات الموثوق بها فهو مثل الخاطبه زمان ولكنه مطور للعصر الذى نعيش فيه 

اختى الكريمه اسعد دائما بالحوار معك حفظك الله ورعاكى من كل شر وادامك لنا اختا كريما على قلوبنا  تقبلى منى كل التحيه والتقدير   ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الابن العزيز الكريم الفاضل
> اتصالاتكو    
> 
> بارك الله فيك يابنى وهون عليك
> غربتك وان شاء الله تهون مدة بقائك بالغربه
> وقريبا جداااااااااا تكون بيننا فى بلدك الحبيب
> قلبى معك ورحم الله اختك وموتى المسلمين اجمعين
> ...


الغاليه على قلبى ماما زوزو شعور جميل منك يطوق عنقى ومشاعر نبيله اقف امامها عاجزا عن الكتابه  وعن الرد على جميل ماكتبتى ولا يسعنى الا ان  ادعو الله بأن لا يحرمنى ابدا منك اختا عزيزه على قلبى وحنان احتاج اليه فسلم قلمك الذى خط وقلبك الذى افاض على من رقيق المشاعر كل الحب والتقدير لشخصك الكريم ادام الله علينا الحب فى الله وادام تواصلنا   ::  محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

> أخى الأحب إلى قلبى محمد
> أنت فعلا تستحق أن يسلط عليك الضوء لما لمسناه من دماثة خلقك ورجاحة عقلك وخفة ظلك
> أنت فعلا تستحق التكريم لأنك دخلت قلوبنا بمشاركاتك الجميلة 
> سؤالى لك هو:
> لو عادت عجلات الزمن إلى الوراء ما هى الأشياء التى يمكنك أن تعدلها فى مجرى حياتك؟؟


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
اخى الحبيب جدا احمد ناصر لقد افضت على من جميل مشاعرك ونبل اخلاقك الذى  ان دل على شىء فأنه يدل على نقاوه روحك وطيب اصلك ويعلم الله اننى اعتز جدا بصداقتك واخوتك حفظك الله لى دائما اخا عزيزا على القلب اسعد دائما بالحوار معه وبالتواصل الذى ادعو الله ان يديمه علينا  

بالنسبه لسؤالك يابو حميد  لو عادت  عجلات الزمن الى الوراء كنت سأختار عدم السفر والغربه عن مصر الحبيبه حتى وان كانت ستغير مجرى حياتى ففكره وجودى فى مصر طالما ماتلح على منذ اول سنه غربه  ولا اخفى عليك افكر جديا فى العوده ولكن تأتى الشركه التى اعمل بها  التى كبرت وكبرنا معها فهم يرفضون فكره نزولى تماما واصبحت حقا حائرا ادعو الله ان يرد كل مغترب الى بلده سالما    
اخى الحبيب احمد اسعد دائما بالتواصل معك وبقالك يومين مختفى ان شاء الله يكون المانع خير بأ ذن الله كل التحيه والتقدير وباقه ورد لاجمل احمد ناصر فى الدنيا    ::

----------


## muslima_angel

الف شكر لك أخى itsalatco على ردودك الجميلة  ::  

و بلنسبة لسؤال الادب سوف أسأل الاستاذ أسامة يس و د. سلطان أنشاء الله 

و ربنا يهون عليك أيام الغربة و ترجع مصر قريبا أنشاء الله  ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

لا استنوا..
وسع منك له انا عايزة أدخل القاعة الحلوة دي..
حاسب يا سيدي متقفش على الباب كده وتسده..
عن إذنك يا أخ..
أيوة كده.. شكرا..
يا أهلا يا أهلا بيك يا أتصالاتكو..
معلش أنا مش هعرف أسألك من الزحمة الرهيبة دي.. شم نسيم بقى والكل واخد أجازة..
انا معايا ورقة أسئلة كبيرة بس هم مش هيدوني فرصة أقول حاجة..
خلاص أنا هرحب بيك دلوقتي..
وآجي مرة تانية لما الزحمة تروق عشان اعرف أسألك
أوعى تمشي..

----------


## زهرة العلا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيك يا اتصالاتكو دلوقتي ؟ انا واثقة انك خسيت من كتر الاسئلة اللي اتسألت لك 

تحب تاكل فراولة معايا او تشرب شوية نسكافية عجب وحته خيارة 

بابا لسه معدي عليا من شوية وبيقولي ايه العك اللي بتاكليه ده؟ ربنا ما يحرمكيش من الهبل ابدا

    بابا بيشرفني

المهم جاهز لاسئلتي اتفضل معايا

اولا :  لو مسكت منصب رئاسة الجمهورية في مصر قولي 4 سلبيات من اللي هتغيرهم

ثانيا : اكيد وانت في غربتك  بتسمع حد بينقض بلدك  عايزة اعرف بتعمل ايه ؟

ثالثا: ليه المدام بتاعتك مش مشتركة معانا في المنتدي بتاعنا العسل ده ؟ سلم عليها كتير وقولها سارة بتقولك اني 

عايزة اتعرف عليها ولازم تشتركي عشان نعمل رباطية عليك

رابعا : ليه لغاية دلوقتي مرحبتش بضيفتي < حبيبة زهرة > اللي هو انا طبعا لغاية دلوقت اقرص نفسك بالجامد حالا 

خامسا : لو انت كنت المشرف العام مكان حبيبنا ابن البلد اول حاجه تعملها ايه  ::  

عارف لو قلت انك اول حاجه تعملها هتطردني ه  ::   :: 


انت عارف اني بهدي النفوس وما قصديش حاجه خالص  :: 

وليا عودة لو ابن البلد ما طردنيش   ::

----------


## أسد

هلا بك أخى أتصالاتكو فى دائرة الضوء وأرى أخى الحبيب أن كل الأعضاء يحبونك ( بدءاً من أخى الحبيب إسلام الى نهاية باقية الأعضاء ) فسأل الله أن يكثر فيك أحبابه 

ونتمنى لك مزيداً من التقدم 

تقبل تحياتى المليئة بالحب ( أخوك أسد  :: )

----------


## محمد شحاته

> يا أهلا يا أهلا بيك يا أتصالاتكو..
> معلش أنا مش هعرف أسألك من الزحمة الرهيبة دي.. شم نسيم بقى والكل واخد أجازة..
> انا معايا ورقة أسئلة كبيرة بس هم مش هيدوني فرصة أقول حاجة..
> خلاص أنا هرحب بيك دلوقتي..
> وآجي مرة تانية لما الزحمة تروق عشان اعرف أسألك
> أوعى تمشي..


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
مش معقول اخيرا حضرتى ياجنان الفردوس ده انا كنت ناويلك على نيه لو مكنتيش جيتى (النيه طبعا بيضا وزى الفل ) وانا اقول الموضوع فى حاجه ناقصه ومش عارف هى ايه وفى الاخر قولت بس هى جنان الفردوس ولو مجتش   ::  
بس يالله براءه المره ديه  

اختى الكريمه جنان الفردوس  كم هو احساس  جميل  ينتابنى حين اقرأ لك او حين يكون هناك رد منك وذلك لما تتمتعى به من خفه الدم والظل وروح المحبه والاخوه فى الله  اسأل الله عزوجل ان يديمك  لنا ولايحرمنا منك ابدا ابدا  

اوعى تكون الاسئله صعبه  ياجنان   ::   ولا اقولك ولايهمك انا تحت امرك  علشان انتى تستاهلى كل خير  وفى انتظارك  اسئلتك ياجنان كل التحيه والتقدير   ::  
 محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

> size]
> 
> المهم جاهز لاسئلتي اتفضل معايا
> 
> اولا :  لو مسكت منصب رئاسة الجمهورية في مصر قولي 4 سلبيات من اللي هتغيرهم
> 
> ثانيا : اكيد وانت في غربتك  بتسمع حد بينقض بلدك  عايزة اعرف بتعمل ايه ؟
> 
> ثالثا: ليه المدام بتاعتك مش مشتركة معانا في المنتدي بتاعنا العسل ده ؟ سلم عليها كتير وقولها سارة بتقولك اني 
> ...


 
فراوله ونسكافيه وحته خياره   ::   فى ايه يا ساره خير 
 بس تعرفى كان ناقصك حاجه مع دول علشان  تكتمل عمليه الهدم اقصد البناء الهضمى  عصير برتقال مضروب معاه شويه موز بالقشر بتاعه  على جوافه بالبذر بتاعها  وشويه عسل ولا عليه تعرفى والله ان دمك فعلا زى العسل  

نخش على الاسئله السؤال  الاول  

لو مسكت منصب رئيس الجمهوريه  حاعمل الاتى  

اول حاجه حخلى العيش ببلاش  واللحمه الكيلو بجنيه  ومفيش حاجه اسمها اسعار غاليه  وادى اصغر موظف فى البلد مبدئيا يعنى 3000 جنيه مرتب  

تانى حاجه حالغى كل المستشفيات الاستثماريه واخليها تابعه للحكومه والعلاج ببلاش واخفض سعر الدواء والدكاتره اللى بالى بالك اللى بيدورا على الكسب السريع من الغلابه حاحطهم فى السجن  

ثالت حاجه علشان برضه ما نساش مجال عملى حا لغى الشركتين بتوع الهاتف المحمول اللى خربوا بيوت العالم واتضخمت حساباتهم فى البنوك من دم الغلابه واخليها شركه حكوميه ومفيش كروت شحن  حاخلى المحمول زى تليفون البيت  علشان يبقى مفيش حد احسن من حد ( ملحوظه انتى عارفه ان مصر هى اكثر الدول التى تستفيد من الهاتف المحمول فى العالم وده طبعا كلنا عارفينو كارت الشحن 110 يتشحن ب 80 وغيره وغيره   ولاتعليق )    

رابع  حاجه بقى حاعملها  اودى كل اجهزه الدوله الى الصحراء وابنيها غصب عن الجميع واللى مش لاقى سكن يلاقى سكن  اقل شقه دلوقتى ب150000 وفى شقق بمليون اكيد طبعا سمعتى عنها انا بقى حاخلى الشقه ب 15 جنيه   

معلش بقى فى حاجه تانيه نفسى اعملها مدام انا فى المنصب بقى  الغى حاجه اسمها كباريهات واهد شارع الهرم ده اللى فضحنا فى الدنيا كلها  واضرب اللى مايتسموش المشهورين بهز الوسط ونشر الفساد بالنار فى ميدان عام 


السؤال الثانى  
طبعا واحنا فى الغربه بتعرض كتير لنقض على بلدنا وساعتها والله دمى بيفور ولكن بقدر امسك نفسى ولا اترك هذا الشخص الا وهو مقتنع تماما انه  مافهمه عن بلدنا هو خطأ  واقرب مثال عندما يتحدثون عن مصر انها هى المنتجه للافلام والراقصات وكل انواع اللهو  فتكون الاجابه ان مصر بها ايضا من العلماء الاجلاء ومناره الازهر وكوكبه من العلماء والمميزين فى كل المجالات وان كل بلد فيها الصالح والطالح  واحاول بقدر جهدى ان اظهر دائما بما يليق بالمواطن المصرى  وتحسين اى صوره خاطئه لدى اى فرد من بلد اخرى عن مصر  

السؤال الثالث  

 المدام ياساره مش عارف  دايما مشغوله بالبيت والحاجات بتاعه الستات ديه وساعات كتيره بتدخل باليوز بتاعى  وشافت مره الموضوع بتاع ايناد ( كيف تقتلين زوجك بكل سهوله ) وماتت على نفسها من الضحك  على فكره هى كمان بتسلم عليكى ياساره  وبتقولك هى جاهزه للاشتراك فى الرابطه  ماشى ياساره انا استاهل كده   


السؤال الرابع  

 ده انا مش فاهمه يعنى ارحب بيكى انتى اولا انتى مش اهل للترحيب علشان انتى صاحبه البيت  وحبيبه الكل واخف دم فى المنتدى والترحيب لازم يكون منك انتى ولا ايه ؟  ::  

السؤال الخامس  

  اولا انا منفعش اكون مكان ابن البلد ( ياساره ماتوديناش فى داهيه مع الناس بتاعه السلطه )اولا شكلى كده انا وانتى اللى حانطرد وا  حالا  

وبعد ماجاوبت على الاسئله انا عاوز اسئلك سؤال واحد  

حسيتى بأيه بعد ماشربتى النسكافيه واكلتى الخيار والفراوله ؟ بس مجرد سؤال ؟

كل التحيه والتقدير ياساره منى الى شخصك الكريم   ::  
 محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

> هلا بك أخى أتصالاتكو فى دائرة الضوء وأرى أخى الحبيب أن كل الأعضاء يحبونك ( بدءاً من أخى الحبيب إسلام الى نهاية باقية الأعضاء ) فسأل الله أن يكثر فيك أحبابه 
> 
> ونتمنى لك مزيداً من التقدم 
> 
> تقبل تحياتى المليئة بالحب ( أخوك أسد )


اخى الحبيب اسد كل الشكر لمرورك الكريم على الموضوع فلقد زدته نورا فأنت من الشخصيات التى اكن لها كل تقدير واحترام ادامك الله لنا اخا عزيزا على قلوبنا ولاحرمنا من تواجدك الرائع بيننا كل التحيه والتقدير ةدائما ما اسعد بالحوار معك محمد   ::

----------


## زهرة العلا

بص يا اتصالاتكو انا عينتك في المنصب بتاع رئاسه الجمهورية بس

عايزاك تعيني في وزارة التربية والتعليم عشان اغير نظام التعليم المتخلف في مصر

وبعدين انت مافهمنتش سؤالي هي فيزياء   ::  

انا خليت انتيمتي صاحبتي يعني تشترك في المنتدي العسل بتاعنا

وقلت لها هيرحبوا بيكي وهيسوا ويعملوا انا اشتركي بس   :Frown:  

3 بس اللي رحبوا بيها   ::   :Confused:  

وانت مش منهم وهي مسمية نفسها حبيبة زهرة

اما بالنسبه للفراولة والخيار والنسكافية فهم بيعملوا دماغ ما حصلتش فمثلا 

الحول بيشتغل واقوم ارد علي موضوع مكان موضوع تاني خالص   ::  

وغيره وغيره 

المهم انا سعيدة جدا اني عرفت حاجات كتيرة عن شخصيتك الجميلة من خلال الاسئلة اللي انت رديت عليها

ومهما قلت فمش هديك حقك غي وصفك وكل اللي اقدر اقوله كتر الله من امثالك وان شاء الله ربنا يحقق لك اللي نفسك 

فيه   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

أنا جييييييييييييت.. :: 
كويس انك لسه ممشتش..
على العموم حتى لو كنت مشيت كنت هجري وراك هتروح مني فين يعني :: 
يالا خلينا في الأسئلة بس يا رب ميكنش حد سألهالك قبل كده..
أصل أنا بصراحة مقرتش الأسئلة كلها..
بس متقلقش خالص
أنا أسئلتي كلها سهلة وعبيطة خالص :: 
يالا نبدأ بقى..
السؤال الأول..
جبت كام في الثانوية العامة..؟؟ :: 
..
السؤال التاني..
عايزة اعرف
ا- حالتك الاجتماعية ( عازب..عانس.. متجوز .. متطلق ..أرمل"بعد الشر طبعا") :: 
ب- عندك عيال ولا معندكش.. وكام واحد .. وأسماءهم ايه.. وفي سنة كام..
..
السؤال الثالث..
أكمل ما يأتي:
ا- لونك المفضل......... وجبتك المفضلة ...... مشروبك المفضل......
ب- الاسم الذي تحبه.......،.............
...
السؤال الرابع..
ا- موقف رائع مر عليك من زمن ومازلت تتذكره حتى الآن؟
ب- موقف محرج جدا برضه مر عليك وما زلت تتذكره حتى الآن؟
ج- موقف مستفز الآخر برضه مر عليك وما زلت تتذكره حتى الآن.
د- موقف مش سعيد ومش حزين ومش مهم وانت مش فاكره بس حاول تفتكره عشان تقلهولي؟ :: 
..
السؤال الخامس..
كلمة أثرت فيك كتير وغيرت مجرى حياتك سواء بالسلب أو الايجاب؟
كلمة كان نفسك تسمعها زمان وأول ما سمعتها حسيت انك كنت غلطان عشان كان نفسك تسمعها.؟
كلمة كنت هتموت تسمعها ومسمعتهاش؟ ومن مين؟ وامتى ؟ وليه؟  :: 
..
وبس خلاص مش فاكرة حاجة تانية دلوقتي..
بس في شوية ملاحظات.. :: 
لو في أي سؤال مكرر أو رخم أو مش مريحك طنشه وأعمل نفسك مش واخد بالك..
لو في حاجة اجابتها طويلة ومكسل تكتب عديها..
لو في سؤال مش مفهووم اكتب اجابة مش مفهومة وملهاش علاقة بالسؤال..
لو في سؤال مش عجبك غيره واكتب سؤال من عندك وجاوب عليه..
لو في أي استفسار متسالنيش عشان أنا مش بجاوب على حد في اللجنة.. :: 
وبس خلاص
أنا كده خلصت
اه صحيح نسيت.. افتكرت أي سؤال تاني هبقى آجي أقوله ::

----------


## محمد شحاته

> المهم انا سعيدة جدا اني عرفت حاجات كتيرة عن شخصيتك الجميلة من خلال الاسئلة اللي انت رديت عليها
> 
> ومهما قلت فمش هديك حقك غي وصفك وكل اللي اقدر اقوله كتر الله من امثالك وان شاء الله ربنا يحقق لك اللي نفسك 
> 
> فيه


طبعا مهما قلت من الكلام من الجميل مش حاقدر اوفيكى حقك ومتشكر جدا على الكلام الجميل ده  الذى طبعا نا بع من ذوقك وكرمك وطيب اصلك ياساره وانا فعلا اللى بشكر اداره المنتدى على اتاحه هذه الفرصه من الحوار الممتع مع احب الناس على قلبى  دومتى لى اختا عزيزه ولا حرمنى الله منك ابدا ابدا وعلى فكره انا رحبت بحبيبه زهره وبعدين الغلط منك وكله من  الخيار والفراوله والنسكافيه   

اختى الغاليه ساره  حقيقى فعلا مش عارف اقولك ايه غير ربنا يحفظك من كل شر وتبقى دايما منورانا بخفه دمك وروحك الجميله  كل التحيه والتقدير ويارب عقبال ما ابا رك ليكى اولا على التخرج وثانيا على( اللى والدته داعيه عليه )  ::  

لا طبعا بهزر  اللى والدته داعياله من قلبها العريس طبعا  لانه حياخد جوهره لا مش جوهره  لؤلؤه طبعا ياساره  

 وربنا  يخليكى لينا ياساره وكل تحيا تى وتقديرى       محمد

----------


## محمد شحاته

::   ::  

الاخت الغاليه جنان الفردوس  مرحبا بك الف مليون مرحبا وبالاسئله اللى دمها اخف من العسل  ربنا مايحرمنا منك ابدا ابدا يا احلى جنان الفردوس فى الدنيا 
نخش بقى على ورقه الاجابه    ::  

السؤال الاول   
 الثانويه العامه ياجنان طيب قولى تقديرك ايه فى الجامعه  على العموم انا جبت فى الثانويه العامه 79% وديه  طبعا مش خيابه بس انا اللى كنت بذاكر بس ايام الامتحانات  بس الحمد لله فى الجامعه تقديرى جيد جدا بس طبعا من غير مرتبه شرف ولا حتى لحاف  

السؤال التانى  

أ- حالتى الاجتماعيه متزوج  طبعا من اسكندرانيه  خريجه اداب برضه بس انا اكبر منها  ومقيمه معى فى السعوديه منذ فتره قريبه  

ب- الاولاد طبعا  دعواتك لنا لان المدام كانت حامل بس ماحصلش نصيب وربك يعوض ان شاء الله  دعواتك ياجنان   

السؤال الثالث  

لونى المفضل  الكحلى   ؛ وجبتى المفضله  السمك ( اسكندرانى بقى )   ::  ؛  مشروبى المفضل عصير البرتقال  

الاسم اللى بحبه ( الله  تبارك وتعالى  ) 


السؤال الرابع  

أ- موقف رائع مر على من زمان وما زلت اتذكره 

تعرفى بشخصيه فريده من نوعها ولى الشرف اننى تعرفت بها وهو  سعاده سفير جمهوريه مصر العربيه بالسعوديه الاستاذ/ محمد رفيق خليل حفظه الله لنا وللمصريين وجها مشرفا لمصر ولكل المصريين بالخارج  فكان موقف رائعا فعلا ولن انساه فقد كان سيادته فى زياره لنا بالشركه التى نعمل بها وحين رأى عظمه هذه الشركه ومكانتها وان الاداره الكامله لها مصريين  ابدى سيادته اعجابه ليس بالشركه وانما بالايدى المصريه التى نمت بالشركه الى العالميه واوضح ان هذا ليس ببعيد عن الانسان المصرى حين يعمل ويجد من الامكانيات ماتجعله متفانيا فى عمله للوصول الى النجاح والعالميه اوجه لسيادته من هنا التحيه وحفظه الله لنا من كل شر ولكل المصريين المغتربين هنا والاروع من ذلك اننى على اتصال دائم بسيادته  وان كان  على فترات متباعده نظرا لانشغاله ومسئؤلياته  الا انه دائما يطمئن عنى وعن احوالى جزاه الله عنا كل الخير   

 ب-  موقف محرج جدا     ::  
 فى احد الايام وفى اثناء اجازه لى فى مصر كان هناك ابن خالتى وكان يريد ان يتقدم الى خطوبه احدى البنات وذهبت معه ومع والده ووالدته وفى اثناء الحوار دخلت اخت العروسه لتقديم الشاى وبدون سابق انذار قام ابن خالتى واقف على رجله وقال مش هى ديه لعروسه  خلانا كلنا فى نص هدومنا طبعا البنت سابت الشاى على الترابيزه ووقعت كبايه شاى منها فى الصينيه وراحت تجرى طبعا انا لحقت الموضوع بضحكه وقولته ياعم انت دايما كده بتحب الهزار ما احنا عارفين انها اخت العروسه  وعدى الموضوع بس ايه كلنا كنا فى موقف لانحسد عليه  

 ج- موقف مستفز    ::  
موقف لاحد  السعوديين  معى وهو واخد فكره عن مصر انها بلد البلاوى والمصايب وهز الوسط وكل حاجه وحشه فى الدنيا طبعا اخوكى بقى دمه فار واستفزنى بكلامه وانا  ما اتوصى طبعا بالادب وماخليته يمشى الاوهو اتغيرت فكرته تماما عن مصر وشرحت له ان بها كثيرا جدا من الناس الافاضل واعلام فى الدين والادب والسياسه وفى كل المجالات اما عن هز الوسط والكلام اللى عارفه عن مصر  ان كل بلد فيها الصالح والطالح 

د- موقف مش  سعيد ومش حزين  نتيجه الثانويه اخدتها من مقر الحزب الوطنى فى اسكندريه  انى راسب وجاتلى صدمه  واول مارحت المدرسه لقيت زمايلى بيهنونى على النجاح مصدقتش نفسى وكنت فى حاله ذهول  لاخر اليوم  

السؤال الخامس  

كلمه اثرت فيه وغيرت مجرى حياتى    ::  
بعد ماتخرجت ياجنان واصطدمت بالواقع ومالقيتش شغل جالى عقد عمل فى السعوديه للعمل فى مجال الاتصالات وقالى الوالد يمكن ده اختبار من عند ربنا  ودايما اللى ربنا كاتب له حاجه حيلاقيها وفعلا سافرت وبدأت من الصفر فى االمجال ده والحمد لله وصلت فيه الى اللى يرضينى  

كلمه كان نفسى اسمعها من زمان   
هى  كل سنه بسمعها 25000 الف فرصه عمل للشباب العاطلين عن العمل  وبرضه مفيش حاجه كانت نفسى اسمعها قبل ما اسافر  

 كلمه حاموت واسمعها من زمان  طبعا من زوجتى والحمد لله سمعتها وانتى عارفه الباقى    ::  

اختى الجميله جنان الفردوس ارجو الا اكون قد اطلت عليكى فى الاجابه ولكن الحوار معك يأخذ شكلا اخر  وادعو الله ان اكون وفقت فى الاجابه  كل التحيه  والتقدير لشخصك الكريم ولاحرمنا الله منك ابدا ابدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إتفضل يا محمد حاجة كده على قد ما قسم

فاتكوا كتير وكتير أوى فاتكو
ياللى ما تعرفوا إتصالاتكو
إتصالاتكو ده راجل مجدع
عربى أصيلكده زى حالاتكو
وآدى ولاد مصر الغاليين
جايب لكوا نغمات ورنين
وصور لموبايلات هايلين
وإسمعوا منه حديث أو آية
والموعظة فى الدين باللين
آدى ولاد مصر الغاليين
وف صفحة فك التكشيرة
ضَحك قلبى ضحكة كبيرة
وأما أشوف النكتة أكركر
وأنسى الهم وأنسى الحيرة
آدى ولاد مصر الغاليين
وتمللى ف كل الصفحات
وتمللى ف كل الحوارات
حتلاقى عبارته اللى كاتبها
دايما من أحلى العبارات
آدى ولاد مصر الغاليين

----------


## محمد شحاته

::   ::   ::  

اخى الحبيب احمد ناصر  مش لاقى كلام اقدر ارد بيه على احلى الكلمات  اللى سمعتها فى حياتى  ولا املك الا ان ادعو الله ان لايحرمنى منك ابدا  اخا عزيزا على قلبى وروح جميله عبقها يملأ ارجاء المنتدى بالكامل  

اخى  احمد افضت على من حلو الحديث الذى ان دل على شىء فأنه يدل على  جميل اخلاقك وروعه روحك وعظيم ادبك فلا املك الا ان اقول لك  وادعو الله الا يحرمنى صداقتك واخوتك وحبى لك فى الله وادعو الله ان نلتقى على خير ان شاء الله   

احمد مره اخرى اشكرك جزيل الشكر على الكلام الحلو ده وربنا مايحرمنى منك ابد ابدا ابدا   ::

----------


## جنان الفردوس

> ب-  موقف محرج جدا     
>  فى احد الايام وفى اثناء اجازه لى فى مصر كان هناك ابن خالتى وكان يريد ان يتقدم الى خطوبه احدى البنات وذهبت معه ومع والده ووالدته وفى اثناء الحوار دخلت اخت العروسه لتقديم الشاى وبدون سابق انذار قام ابن خالتى واقف على رجله وقال مش هى ديه لعروسه  خلانا كلنا فى نص هدومنا طبعا البنت سابت الشاى على الترابيزه ووقعت كبايه شاى منها فى الصينيه وراحت تجرى طبعا انا لحقت الموضوع بضحكه وقولته ياعم انت دايما كده بتحب الهزار ما احنا عارفين انها اخت العروسه  وعدى الموضوع بس ايه كلنا كنا فى موقف لانحسد عليه


..
هههههههههه
عجبني جدا الموقف ده
تحفة..
واحب أهنيك لأنك أجتزت الامتحان بنجاح تام..
وانا كنت  سعيدة ومستمتعة جدا جدا بإجاباتك الرائعة .. 
لأنها بجد بتنبع من روح نقية جميلة..
بارك الله فيك وأدام لك زوجتك ورزقك بذرية صالحة تقر عينك
قريبا إن شاء الله..
 ::

----------

